# sichere Vertikalachsen



## safety_engineer (15 Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute!

Wir haben bei unseren schwerkraftbelasteten Achsen/Vertikalachsen ein redundantes Bremssystem installiert. Eine Permanentmagnetbremse und eine reibungsbehaftete Bremse. Diese reibungsbehaftete Bremse wird jedoch als reine Haltebremse verwendet, d.h. die Antrieb fahren auf Position, werden momentfrei geschalten und die Bremse entlüftet. Eine Reibungsbehaftete Bremse sollte theoretisch bei Inbetriebnahme eingeschiffen werden, jedoch wird das lt. Hersteller von keinem Kunden gemacht und darum ist die Bremse schon so konkav angeschliffen das sie auch ohne Einschleifen ausgezeichnet funktioniert. Jetzt wird die Bremse, abgesehen vom Not/Aus jedoch nie als dynamische Bremse verwendet und kann somit im Laufe der Zeit Schmutz und Staub ansetzen. 

Sollte um die sichere Funktion der Bremse dauerhaft zu gewährleisten ein periodischer Einschleifvorgang durchgeführt werden?  (z.b.: alle 6 Monate). Wie wird das von anderen Maschinenherstellern gehandhabt?

SG
Jürgen


----------



## stevenn (16 Mai 2018)

wenn bei der Risikobeurteilung festgestellt wird, das eventuell Schmutz und Staub die Bremse negativ beeinflussen können und ein periodischer Einschleifvorgang abhilfe schafft. Dann sollte man das doch auch tun. Warum sollte denn jetzt in dem Forum jemand schreiben, "nein mach das nicht"? Periodischer Einschleifvorgang klingt doch nach einer vernünftigen Lösung


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2018)

Ich werf mal den Begriff "Bremsentest" in den Raum.

Info hier:
http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzundmetall/publikationen-dokumente/infoblaetter/infobl_deutsch/005_vertikalachsen.pdf


----------



## safety_engineer (18 Mai 2018)

wir haben uns jetzt darauf geeinigt das wir die maschine stillsetzen, wenn der bremsentest nicht erfolgreich durchgeführt wurde...der einschleifvorgang muss dann manuell durchgeführt werden. 

einerseits weiß keiner, nicht mal der bremsenhersteller ob die bremse nach einer gewissen zeit durch verschmutzung oder ölablagerungen nicht mehr funktionieren wird, daher wollen wir keinen unnötigen aufwand betreiben. die programmierung eines periodischen einschleifvorgang kostet geld und kann nicht bei jeder maschine 1:1 durchgeführt werden weil der einschleifvorgang von der bremse abhängt...

danke für das dguv formular, aber das kannte ich schon 

sg
jürgen


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2018)

das ist so ja in Ordnung aus meiner Sicht. einfach periodisch einen Einschleifvorgang vorschreiben und daran hat sich der Betreiber zu halten.


----------



## hirngabel (11 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese schon länger hier im Forum mit und habe jetzt auch mal eine Frage zu der ich im Internet nichts finde.

Von der DGUV gibt es ja das Informationsblatt Schwerkraftbelastete Achsen indem beschrieben ist wie man so etwas absichern kann.

Jetzt hat mir aber heute ein Yaskawa Mitarbeiter erzählt, dass sie bei ihren Robotern nur eine Bremse pro Achse verbaut haben und keinen Bremsentest durchführen.
Laut Yaskawa hat die Bremse einen MTTF von 25 Jahren. Da die Masse des Roboterarms + Werkzeug bei ungebremsten Herabfallen meiner Meinung nach eine schwere Verletzung verursachen kann und man sich zwar nicht ständig aber schon ab und zu auch mal unter dem Roboter aufhält ist das für mich sehr fragwürdig. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Sicherheitsfunktionen SLS und Achsbegrenzung einen SS0 auslösen wodurch dann mit dieser Bremse dynamisch gebremst wird.

Von anderen Roboterherstellern bin ich eigentlich gewohnt, das regelmäßig ein Bremsentest durchgeführt werden muss, laut Yaskawa Mitarbeiter ist das bei ihnen nicht notwendig und es gibt auch keine andere Überwachung der Bremse. 

Hatte von euch schon mal jemand mit Yaskawa zu tun und wie seid ihr damit umgegangen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> Von anderen Roboterherstellern bin ich eigentlich gewohnt, das regelmäßig ein Bremsentest durchgeführt werden muss



Ich arbeite nur mit KUKA Robotern. Dort müssen nur bei Safe Robot Varianten zwangsweise in regelmäßigen vordefinierten Zeitabständen
Bremsentests durchgeführt werden. Macht man dies nicht, kommt zuerst eine Warnung, später bringt er dann einen Fehler.

Wie das bei Yaskawa ist kann ich nicht sagen.



> dass sie bei ihren Robotern nur eine Bremse pro Achse


Ja klar, halt die im Servomotor. Ich verstehe nicht, warum die schreibst "nur eine". Hast du schon mal einen Roboter mit mehr als einer Bremse
pro Achse gesehen?


----------

